# Das Anglerboardtippspiel



## Thomas9904 (13. Juni 2005)

So langsam aber sicher gehen die Member des Anglerboards auf den millionsten Beitrag im Forum zu.

Die bisherigen "Rekordmarken":

Das 100.000ste Posting wurde am 16.09. 2002 gepostet
Das 200.000ste Posting wurde am 25.06. 2003 gepostet
Das 300.000ste Posting wurde am 07.02. 2004 gepostet
Das 500.000ste Posting wurde am 23.10. 2004 gepostet
Das 750.000ste Posting wurde am 05.06. 2005 gepostet

Unser Member Masch1 hat uns 8 Kilopakete Pulverfarbe für eine Preisausschreiben zur Verfügung gestellt.
*Einen herzlichen Dank dafür an Hubert!!!!!!!!* :m  :m  :m  :m 

Jetzt können also 8 Leute je ein Paket gewinnen.

*Und zwar indem der Tag und die Uhrzeit des millionsten Postings getippt wird.*

Die 8, die am nächsten dran sind, gewinnen die Pulverfarbe von Masch1.

Also haltet Euch ran mit dem Tippen.

Ein Tipp zum "rechnen":
Momentan werden so um die 1200 neue Beiträge jeden Tag geschrieben

Viel Spass beim Tippen und gewinnen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: Das Anglerboardtippspiel*

Ich tipp mal (außer Konkurenz natürlich) auf folgendes Datum:
Der millionste Beitrag im Anglerboard wird gepostet am:
12.12. 2005 um 12Uhr


----------



## gerstmichel (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: Das Anglerboardtippspiel*

23.12.2005, 09:37h  #4 

Joup, das ist mein Tip !!! |kopfkrat 

Kannst schon mal eines von den Paketen schicken... #g #v


----------



## Micky (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: Das Anglerboardtippspiel*

03.12.2005 - *20:61 Uhr* |kopfkrat |supergri #6


----------



## Franz_16 (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: Das Anglerboardtippspiel*

07.12.05 - 10.42 Uhr


----------



## Masterfischer (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: Das Anglerboardtippspiel*

18.12.2005 15:05Uhr

Mfg Masterfischer


----------



## waldfee (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: Das Anglerboardtippspiel*

21.11.2005 um 03.17 

P.S.: Wozu is die Farbe gut?|kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: Das Anglerboardtippspiel*

Pilker oder Blinker lackieren beim selberbauen.
Außerdem werde sowieso ich am nächsten dran sein)


----------



## Uwe_H (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: Das Anglerboardtippspiel*

Ich sage den 22.02.2006 um 22.22 Uhr!!!

Wer hat eigentlich das Kochbuch gewonnen das auf den 500 000. Tip ausgesetzt war???


----------



## waldfee (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: Das Anglerboardtippspiel*

Ahso - wollt ich doch schon immer mal probieren! 

Wer zuletzt lacht.....#6


----------



## Uwe_H (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: Das Anglerboardtippspiel*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Pilker oder Blinker lackieren beim selberbauen.
> Außerdem werde sowieso ich am nächsten dran sein)



Und das wahrscheinlich gleich 8 mal, was???  |kopfkrat  |kopfkrat  |kopfkrat  :q  :q  :q


----------



## wulfy3 (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: Das Anglerboardtippspiel*

Hi ,
ich finde Nikolausi ist ein klasse Termin:

also 06.06.2005 15:45


----------



## Garfield0815 (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: Das Anglerboardtippspiel*

17.12. / 21:12 Uhr
Ich denke mal das passt so |kopfkrat


----------



## DerStipper (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: Das Anglerboardtippspiel*

11.12.05 12:55


----------



## Hoad (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: Das Anglerboardtippspiel*

also ich tippe mal auf den 11.11.05 um 11.11 uhr


----------



## kanalbulle (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: Das Anglerboardtippspiel*

07.12.2005 - 10.43 Uhr


----------



## Zanderkisser (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: Das Anglerboardtippspiel*

6.12.05 ; um 18.15 Uhr...bringt der Nikolausi das 100.000ste Posting...


Gruß Zanderkisser


----------



## Pfiffi4773 (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: Das Anglerboardtippspiel*

Mit dem Nikolaus am 06.12. um 22:22
Edit:Ups da war einer schneller. Uhrzeit geändert.


----------



## Baitmaster22 (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: Das Anglerboardtippspiel*

Na ja ich tipp mal den 15.01.o6  so um 17.oouhr


----------



## Knobbes (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: Das Anglerboardtippspiel*

Mein Tipp am 10 12.05 Samstag  um 3 Uhr früh in der Nacht, da werd ich dann solange schreiben bis ich dann denn 1 Millionsten Beitrag geschrieben habe.
Bis dahin hoff ich auf gute und vor allem Zahlreiche Mitarbeit, das ich in der genannten Nacht nicht allzuviel schreiben muss.
Gruss Knobbes


----------



## Elfchen_19 (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: Das Anglerboardtippspiel*

14.12.05, 05.47 Uhr - das gibt Farbe für die Elfe :q:q#6|bla:

Eddy |wavey:


----------



## Nauke (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: Das Anglerboardtippspiel*



			
				Hoad schrieb:
			
		

> also ich tippe mal auf den 11.11.05 um 11.11 uhr



Der Tipp ist schonmal gut.

Ich auf den 21.11.05 um 21.30 Uhr  #h


----------



## Watis (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: Das Anglerboardtippspiel*

22.12.05:g  21.47uhr|muahah:


----------



## Karpfenchamp (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: Das Anglerboardtippspiel*

So hier ist mein Tip: *08.12.05 um 19:29Uhr*#6 . Achja Thomas du hast den Geburtstag meiner Schwester als tip abgegeben. Ich glaube aber nicht dass dann der entscheidende Beitrag geschreiben wird|supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: Das Anglerboardtippspiel*



			
				Knobbes schrieb:
			
		

> da werd ich dann solange schreiben bis ich dann denn 1 Millionsten Beitrag geschrieben habe.


Da wirste wohl sicher nicht alleine sein)


----------



## Knobbes (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: Das Anglerboardtippspiel*

Das denk ich auch, aber in der Nacht hat man vieleicht mehr Chancen.
Gibst du eigentlich beknnat, wenn nur noch 1000 Beiträge fehlen?
Gruss Knobbes


----------



## Fischkoopp (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: Das Anglerboardtippspiel*

Stichtag   05.01.06


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: Das Anglerboardtippspiel*



> Gibst du eigentlich beknnat, wenn nur noch 1000 Beiträge fehlen?
> Gruss Knobbes


Brasucht Ihr doch immer nur unten gucken wo der Beitragszähler steht)
Aber wir werden das natürlich auch verfolgen und gegebenfalls immer wieder mal das Thema hocholen mit dem aktuellen Stand.


----------



## Luzifer (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: Das Anglerboardtippspiel*

ich denke am05.01.06 um18.00uhr


----------



## Dorsch1 (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: Das Anglerboardtippspiel*

Es wird am 01.!2.2005 um 21.36 Uhr passieren. :m 

Das bayrische Pilkergießen braucht wieder neues Pulver zum beschichten der vielen Pilker. |supergri  :m


----------



## ajam (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: Das Anglerboardtippspiel*

Am Nikolaus, 21.23 Uhr

bis dahin...


----------



## Loup de mer (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: Das Anglerboardtippspiel*

Der millionste Beitrag wird von einem verkaterten#2 Member am 01.01.2006 um 10.36 Uhr geschrieben, und zwar als Neujahrsgruß für alle anderen Boardies. Der Name des Thread heißt dann "Prosit Neujahr" oder ähnlich.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Loup de mer (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: Das Anglerboardtippspiel*



			
				Dorsch1 schrieb:
			
		

> Es wird am 01.!2.2005 um 21.36 Uhr passieren. :m
> 
> Das bayrische Pilkergießen braucht wieder neues Pulver zum beschichten der vielen Pilker. |supergri :m


 
Ich glaub|kopfkrat , nein ich weiß |licht , dass dieser Tipp nicht gewinnt!!!

Gruß Thomas


----------



## bine (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: Das Anglerboardtippspiel*

16.12.05 um 19.38 Uhr!!!

Wen ich sie gewinne, dann teil ich die gegossenen Pilker mit hubert und verbrauche sie auch gemeinsam mit ihm!!!  :q  :q  :q


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: Das Anglerboardtippspiel*

Ich Tippe mal auf den 13.12.05 um 19:49Uhr.


----------



## praetorianer (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: Das Anglerboardtippspiel*

Ich tippe dann mal auf den 05.12.05 um 05.12 Uhr #6  mal schauen ob es klappt.

Ich denke das es früh im Dezember sein wird, weil am Ende ein run auf das Millionste Posting entbrennt.......:q  bis dahin frohes Tippen.


----------



## Reppi (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: Das Anglerboardtippspiel*

18.12.05 um 12.34 Uhr werde ich derjenige sein... |supergri


----------



## Honeyball (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: Das Anglerboardtippspiel*

Also ich bin einfach mal mutiger als meine Vortipper:


Den 1.000.000sten Beitrag werden wir am Samstag, den 19.11.2005 in den späten Vormittagsstunden so schätzungsweise ab 11:37 Uhr lesen können.

Zum Jahresende um genau 23:59:59 Uhr am 31.12.05 haben wir dann 1.068.476 Beiträge.

Sollte ich nicht recht behalten, dann taugt Excel nix  :q  :m  :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: Das Anglerboardtippspiel*

Wie haste dass den errechnet????
Und auch die Variablen der ständigen Steigerungen mit eingebaut??
Wenn ja wie??
Musst Du uns mal erzählen, dann können wir besser planen wann wir wieder nen Serverumzug wegen Überlastung brauchen))


----------



## Duffy Duck (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: Das Anglerboardtippspiel*

Mein Tip ist :

03. Oktober 2005 um 16.17 Uhr

kann natürlich voll daneben sein. 
Aber wie sagt man so. Dabei sein ist alles.........!:q


----------



## Butter (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: Das Anglerboardtippspiel*

Der ultimative Tip: #6#6

Donnerstag, den 02.02.2006

um 19.34 Uhr !


----------



## Torsk_SH (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: Das Anglerboardtippspiel*

13.12.2005 18.30 Uhr


----------



## EgoZocker (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: Das Anglerboardtippspiel*

ich tippe mal auf 24.12.2005 um 17.47Uhr


----------



## Reisender (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: Das Anglerboardtippspiel*



			
				Uwe_H schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sage den 22.02.2006 um 22.22 Uhr!!!
> 
> Wer hat eigentlich das Kochbuch gewonnen das auf den 500 000. Tip ausgesetzt war???


 


OK !!!! ich sage denn 21.02.06 um 21.21 Uhr !!!!


Uwe wenn du ein Kochbuch brauchst, dann nehme meins ........|wavey: |wavey:  *wie man kocht wenn man/n was Fängt  :q :q :q :q :q :q *


----------



## ex-elbangler (15. Juni 2005)

*AW: Das Anglerboardtippspiel*

Am
05.12 2005
um
13:46:56 UHR 
wird der 

Millionnste Beitrag geschrieben.


----------



## ex-elbangler (15. Juni 2005)

*AW: Das Anglerboardtippspiel*



			
				wulfy3 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi ,
> ich finde Nikolausi ist ein klasse Termin:
> 
> also 06.06.2005 15:45


 

Wann ist denn bei Dir Nikolaus???#c


----------



## Seemöwe (15. Juni 2005)

*AW: Das Anglerboardtippspiel*

Moin
werde es mal versuchen.
Wird der 06.12.05 um 0.0.0Uhr sein
Seemöwe


----------



## Wedaufischer (15. Juni 2005)

*AW: Das Anglerboardtippspiel*

11.11.2005 11:11


----------



## Lachsy (15. Juni 2005)

*AW: Das Anglerboardtippspiel*

15.02.2006 13:36 uhr


----------



## powermike1977 (15. Juni 2005)

*AW: Das Anglerboardtippspiel*

moinsen!
mein tip ist der 24.02.2006 um 13.39 uhr.


----------



## Alexander2781 (15. Juni 2005)

*AW: Das Anglerboardtippspiel*

Mein Tip:

Am 15.12.2005 um 22:53 Uhr


----------



## Biggeräuber (15. Juni 2005)

*AW: Das Anglerboardtippspiel*

Mein Tipp ist der *20.12.2005* um 18:30 Uhr #6 

Bis dahin werd ich noch fleißig angeln um Beiträge verfassen zu können :q 

 #:


----------



## afischi (15. Juni 2005)

*AW: Das Anglerboardtippspiel*

15.12.05 17:37


----------



## worker_one (15. Juni 2005)

*AW: Das Anglerboardtippspiel*

31.11.2005  ganz genau um 22:18 Uhr


----------



## Hoad (15. Juni 2005)

*AW: Das Anglerboardtippspiel*



			
				Wedaufischer schrieb:
			
		

> 11.11.2005 11:11


hey hey den hab ich schon


----------



## Herbyg (15. Juni 2005)

*AW: Das Anglerboardtippspiel*

Mein Tipp: 07.01.2006 um 10,45 Uhr.

Gruß
Herby...


----------



## SuperMario (16. Juni 2005)

*AW: Das Anglerboardtippspiel*

Da ich am 20.12. Geburtstag habe, kann nur dieses Datum mein Glücksbringer werden.

Also ich tippe auf den 20.12.2005 um 20.12 Uhr - habe somit mein persönliches Geburtstagsgeschenk schon sicher.


----------



## Pikebite (16. Juni 2005)

*AW: Das Anglerboardtippspiel*

07.01.2006, 21:21 Uhr

...und wenn ich den selbst schreiben muss!


----------



## GermanPilot (16. Juni 2005)

*AW: Das Anglerboardtippspiel*

Meint Tip :

11.11.05 um 11.15 Uhr#6


----------



## DerStipper (16. Juni 2005)

*AW: Das Anglerboardtippspiel*

@Thomas
könnt ihr auch bekannt geben wer das Millionste Posting gemacht hat?


----------



## Timmy4903 (16. Juni 2005)

*AW: Das Anglerboardtippspiel*

03.01.2006 um 15.00Uhr


----------



## CyTrobIc (17. Juni 2005)

*AW: Das Anglerboardtippspiel*

Das hier ist mein Tipp: 18.02.2006
Uhrzeit ? 16:00 Uhr


----------



## Sockeye (17. Juni 2005)

*AW: Das Anglerboardtippspiel*



			
				Honeyball schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich bin einfach mal mutiger als meine Vortipper:
> 
> 
> Den 1.000.000sten Beitrag werden wir am Samstag, den 19.11.2005 in den späten Vormittagsstunden so schätzungsweise ab 11:37 Uhr lesen können.
> ...



Dein Excel taucht nix... :q  :q  :q 

Das Mioposting ist am *13.11.2005 um 13:45Uhr* zu lesen.
(eigentlich schon um 11, aber der Server hat Probleme die Posts der ganzen Möchtegern MioPoster zu verarbeiten)

Und sagt nachher nicht ich hätte euch nicht gewarnt...


----------



## Master_ruf (17. Juni 2005)

*AW: Das Anglerboardtippspiel*

01.01.2006 um 13:44 uhr
Wenn hier alle gepostet haben ein neues schönes jahr usw.


----------



## Clanzy Wiggm (17. Juni 2005)

*AW: Das Anglerboardtippspiel*

Bin der festen Überzueugung:

Am 21.11.05#6


----------



## Fisher (18. Juni 2005)

*AW: Das Anglerboardtippspiel*

10.12.2005 um 14:00


----------



## Lasse (21. Juni 2005)

*AW: Das Anglerboardtippspiel*

24.12.05 um 22.22 Uhr


----------



## ug7t (21. Juni 2005)

*AW: Das Anglerboardtippspiel*

14.03.2006 um 14:43 !!!


----------



## big mama (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: Das Anglerboardtippspiel*

Ist doch klar:

Am 13.12.05 um 15.34 Uhr!!


----------



## Ossipeter (30. Juni 2005)

*AW: Das Anglerboardtippspiel*

ich tippe auf 05.12.2005 um 15.00 Uhr


----------



## StephKing (4. Juli 2005)

*AW: Das Anglerboardtippspiel*

Ich sag mal: 04.03.2006 #6


----------



## StephKing (4. Juli 2005)

*AW: Das Anglerboardtippspiel*

Halt, noch die Uhrzeit:

04.03.2006, 19:12 #6


----------



## ThomasRö (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: Das Anglerboardtippspiel*

Ich sag mal *05.11.2005 um 12.01 Uhr . *So nun könnt ihr einpacken ^^


----------



## Zpoll (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: Das Anglerboardtippspiel*

Ich schaetze, dass es am *17.12.05 um 18:37* passieren wird


----------



## petrikasus (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: Das Anglerboardtippspiel*

@Thomas9904: Bis wann darf man hier eigentlich seinen Tip abgeben? Ansonsten warten doch alle (bis auf die, die bereits getipt haben) bis der Zähler bei 999.999 steht und drücken dann auf Antworten?!?!


----------



## Norbi (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: Das Anglerboardtippspiel*

Ich tippe auf den 10.02.2006  19 Uhr 05
 Gruß Norbi


----------



## MobyDicky (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Das Anglerboardtippspiel*

Da nehme ich doch mal den 

9.01.2006  /  0.45 Uhr


 #6  :m  #6  :m  #6  :m  #6


----------



## MaikNorge (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Das Anglerboardtippspiel*

17.12.2005 23.10

Glückwunsch an die anderen 7, schade für alle anderen Mittipper.

Gruß Maik Norge


----------



## Counter-Striker (9. Juli 2005)

*AW: Das Anglerboardtippspiel*

Sechszehnter Januar Zweitausendundsechs bzw. 16.1.06 :m

EDIT: oh habe ja die Uhrzeit vergessen , sagen wir mal gegen 20Uhr


----------



## Fishing_Newbie (11. Juli 2005)

*AW: Das Anglerboardtippspiel*

11.11.2005 11:11 Uhr. Ich werd gewinnen


----------



## Discocvw (12. Juli 2005)

*AW: Das Anglerboardtippspiel*

Ich tippe auf den 6.12.05 um 15:43 Uhr


----------



## Carp4Fun (15. Juli 2005)

*AW: Das Anglerboardtippspiel*

Hmmm.... Schwierige Sache!

Lasst mich kurz überlegen...

*denk* |kopfkrat *denk* |kopfkrat *denk*

→∑∑ ⅞ πx^2 (γ* √365/ 0.002581)


*≈ ± 11.12.2005 gegen 20.59Uhr*:g 



Carp4Fun


----------



## tintenklecks (15. Juli 2005)

*AW: Das Anglerboardtippspiel*

es wird der 12.12.2005 um 23Uhr23.....|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Juli 2005)

*AW: Das Anglerboardtippspiel*



> Das 100.000ste Posting wurde am 16.09. 2002 gepostet
> Das 200.000ste Posting wurde am 25.06. 2003 gepostet
> Das 300.000ste Posting wurde am 07.02. 2004 gepostet
> Das 500.000ste Posting wurde am 23.10. 2004 gepostet
> Das 750.000ste Posting wurde am 05.06. 2005 gepostet


Und der 800.000ste gestern am 18.07.2005 - Es geht vorwärts)))

Wenn ich richtig rechne also 50.000 Beiträge in 42 Tagen - als Anhaltspunkt zum rechnen)


----------



## Torskfisk (18. Juli 2005)

*AW: Das Anglerboardtippspiel*

*31.12.2005  21:59 Uhr*
Das muß doch noch in diesem Jahr zu schaffen sein?!!

Gruß Torskfisk


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Juli 2005)

*AW: Das Anglerboardtippspiel*

Man wird sehen


----------



## argon08 (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Das Anglerboardtippspiel*

hallo mein tip mal 1.1.06 12:00 uhr


----------



## PetriHelix (20. Juli 2005)

*AW: Das Anglerboardtippspiel*

Ich nehm mal meinen Geburtstag 

27.12.05 13:00 Uhr


----------



## caruso (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: Das Anglerboardtippspiel*

14.12.  2005

Weiß zwar nicht wozu die Pulverfarbe sein soll. Mach aber trotzdem mit.

Gruß caruso


----------



## sebastian (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: Das Anglerboardtippspiel*

am 5.7.2006


----------



## Guido38 (26. Juli 2005)

*AW: Das Anglerboardtippspiel*

Mein Tipp: 28. Januar 2006, 14:15 Uhr


----------



## lordwuddy (29. Juli 2005)

*AW: Das Anglerboardtippspiel*

16.12.2005 gegen 00:10 Uhr ist der Geburtstag meiner Frau, kann nur Glück bringen.
lordwuddy


----------



## Kalle (29. Juli 2005)

*AW: Das Anglerboardtippspiel*

ich tippe mal auf  10 januar 2006 |supergri


----------



## Bleo01 (30. Juli 2005)

*AW: Das Anglerboardtippspiel*

11.12.2005   19.31 Uhr  #6 


Grüße


|laola:


----------



## René1964 (30. Juli 2005)

*AW: Das Anglerboardtippspiel*

13.01.2006
15:13 Uhr


----------



## Karsten01 (30. Juli 2005)

*AW: Das Anglerboardtippspiel*

14.01.00.01.
@Rene,
verdammt ich auch|supergri|supergri


----------



## JanS (30. Juli 2005)

*AW: Das Anglerboardtippspiel*

mein tip:
06.12.05 20:43


----------



## Klausi2000 (2. August 2005)

*AW: Das Anglerboardtippspiel*

Ich hab - wie einige Vorgänger auch - die Daten einmal in Excel eingegeben ... Disgramm erstellt, Trendlinie auf expotentiell und 5 Perioden vorwärts eingestellt ... und Excel sagt mir, dass der 1'000'000 Beitrag am 15.11.2005 hier erscheinen wird ... da es wohl etwas hektisch werden wird, tippe ich also auf den 14.11.05 - 22:30 Uhr 

Viele Grüße,
Klausi


----------



## Stokker (2. August 2005)

*AW: Das Anglerboardtippspiel*

Is nich. Fällt aus .
Ist exakt am 24. 12.05 um 11 Uhr....
Na denn.....


----------



## french fish (2. August 2005)

*AW: Das Anglerboardtippspiel*

hmm..... 04.12.2005 - 18:²³... |pfisch: 

möge der Beste (eher die 8 am "nähesten"..) gewinnen...


----------



## hocicio (2. August 2005)

*AW: Das Anglerboardtippspiel*

*24.12.05....21:05*

oder wollt ihr euch kein frohes Fest wünschen? |wavey:


----------



## Sockeye (4. August 2005)

*AW: Das Anglerboardtippspiel*

@Thomas
Wie lange bleibt der Thread noch offen? Bis zum 999.999en Posting?


----------



## stefanwitteborg (4. August 2005)

*AW: Das Anglerboardtippspiel*

@thomas...also ich sage 24.12.2005 um 12.00:b


----------



## Angler77 (4. August 2005)

*AW: Das Anglerboardtippspiel*

Ich glaube am 6.12.05 um 19.34 ! 

Angler88


----------



## Angler77 (4. August 2005)

*AW: Das Anglerboardtippspiel*

Wie lange darf mann denn tippen? SONST ÄNDERE ICH SO BEIM 999.985 beitrag noch mein tip. 

Also wann ist schluss? 

Angler88


----------



## ArturO (9. August 2005)

*AW: Das Anglerboardtippspiel*

Mein tipp

Datum  : 2.12.05
Uhrzeit : 23:22


----------



## Angler77 (9. August 2005)

*AW: Das Anglerboardtippspiel*

Also wan ist tip ende? 

GLAUB MEIN TIP IST VOLL DANEBEN


----------



## rudlinger (10. August 2005)

*AW: Das Anglerboardtippspiel*

18.12.05 21:34


----------



## DanyS73 (10. August 2005)

*AW: Das Anglerboardtippspiel*

Ihr tippt ja alle recht gut nur alle leider falsch. Die 7-Stelligkeit stellt sich mit den Weihnachtswünschen am 26.12.2005 um 17:31 Uhr ein. Als Farbwunsch hätte ich gerne alles außer "ROSA" *oink oink*


----------



## AngelAndy20 (11. August 2005)

*AW: Das Anglerboardtippspiel*

Ich sach de 03.01.2006 isset und zwar um 19:43 - braucht jemand n Kilo Pulverfarbe??:m


----------



## eifelforelle21 (11. August 2005)

*AW: Das Anglerboardtippspiel*

also es ist der 22.12.05 um 15.42 uhr


----------



## AngelAndy20 (18. August 2005)

*AW: Das Anglerboardtippspiel*

Wenn ich die aktuelle Postingzahl von 835.700 nehme und circa 1300 Posts am Tag nehme (100 mehr da mehr Member- vorsichtig geschätzt) komme ich heuer auf rund 126 Tage - grob gepeilt also der 24.12.:m 

Aber ich befürchte wenn es wieder mal November wird und viele ihr Gerät einmotten, fällt die Marke schon dann....


----------



## Norgefahrer (20. August 2005)

*AW: Das Anglerboardtippspiel*

Na dann will/muß ich auch mal meinen Tipp abgeben  |kopfkrat  ich sag mal es ist am 29.11.05 um 19:56 Uhr soweit  #6 

Mal sehen ob ich wieder Glück habe bei meinem Tipp  :m  einmal habe ich ja schon einen Gummifisch hier gewonnen,damals ging es darum die Länge eines gefangenen Zanders zu schätzen. :m  :m  :m 

 ;+ weiß garnicht mehr wie der beitrag damals hieß  #c


----------



## symphy (23. August 2005)

*AW: Das Anglerboardtippspiel*

10.11.05 um 00.07Uhr#6


----------



## lachjl17 (30. August 2005)

*AW: Das Anglerboardtippspiel*

Hi,

also es wird definitiv der 09.01.2006, 22.47 Uhr sein. ;-)

Gruß Janko


----------



## dickfish (30. August 2005)

*AW: Das Anglerboardtippspiel*

#6 mein tip ist der 6/12/2005 um 12.06 uhr #6 

:q  nur der frühe vogel fängt den wurm #h .


                                 gruß dickfish |wavey:


----------



## welsman (31. August 2005)

*AW: Das Anglerboardtippspiel*

Hallo

Mein Tipp ist der 5.1.2006 um 14:35

Mfg Felix


----------



## Maik (31. August 2005)

*AW: Das Anglerboardtippspiel*

Hallo mein tipp ist der 18,12,2005 um 18,30 uhr:m 
Gruß und Dicke Fiche |wavey: Maik


----------



## Leemhuis (9. September 2005)

*AW: Das Anglerboardtippspiel*

Mein Tipp:

30.11.05; 12:05 Uhr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




VG
Bodo


----------



## miramar (12. September 2005)

*AW: Das Anglerboardtippspiel*

was haltet ihr vom 25.12.05 18:00 ?


----------



## regloh (13. September 2005)

*AW: Das Anglerboardtippspiel*

guten morgen, mein tipp der geburtstag meiner frau dann gibts vielleicht auch ein geschenk für mich : 10.12.05   21:34 uhr.:m


----------



## Walküre (21. September 2005)

*AW: Das Anglerboardtippspiel*

mein Tipp wäre am 01.01.2006 um 1.00Uhr.:m


----------



## Fitti (21. September 2005)

*AW: Das Anglerboardtippspiel*

Mein Tipp 20.12.2005 um 10:55  #6


----------



## eiswerner (21. September 2005)

*AW: Das Anglerboardtippspiel*

Ich meine es ist der 25.11.2005 19 UHr!!!!!!


----------



## fishmanschorsch (22. September 2005)

*AW: Das Anglerboardtippspiel*

Mein Tip:  09.12.05 23.00 Uhr


----------



## angler2005 (24. September 2005)

*AW: Das Anglerboardtippspiel*

Ich sage mal 22.10.05


----------



## Dani_CH (24. September 2005)

*AW: Das Anglerboardtippspiel*

mhmm- schwierige Frage- aber ich denke mal gemäss meinen Statistischen Berechnungen, dürfte die am 4 Februar 2006 um 20.30, der Fall sein

Wünsch mir Glück

Gruss aus der Schweiz, Dani_CH


----------



## rheinmainer (29. September 2005)

*AW: Das Anglerboardtippspiel*

11.12.05 um 19.28 uhr! imho!


----------



## Michael J. (29. September 2005)

*AW: Das Anglerboardtippspiel*

Ich sag am 2.12.05 um 14.35 Uhr! :g


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. September 2005)

*AW: Das Anglerboardtippspiel*

So langsam gehts vorwärts, der 880.000ste Beitrag wurde gepostet.
Also immer ran zum tippen!


----------



## utzel (2. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Das Anglerboardtippspiel*

Ich denke am 02.01.2006 9.00Uhr wirds so weit sein.  Gruß Utzel


----------



## "nachtangler" (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Das Anglerboardtippspiel*


*Moinsens,*

*ich tippe mal das 1.000.000 Posting auf den 05.12.2005 - 11.45 Uhr!*

*Gruss und Petri an alle sagt der*
*"nachtangler" :m *


----------



## Tomi (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Das Anglerboardtippspiel*

Hallo,

ich denke am 15.01.2006 um 14:30 wird das 1.000.000 Posting eintreffen.


----------



## mainzerin (13. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Das Anglerboardtippspiel*

am 31.12.05 um 0.00 uhr


----------



## earl (21. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Das Anglerboardtippspiel*

21.12.um 21.12uhr


----------



## Bellyboater (21. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Das Anglerboardtippspiel*

Hey,

ich tippe auf den 04.01.2006, und zwar um 10:32Uhr#6


----------



## Wurmduscher (21. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Das Anglerboardtippspiel*

Also ich weiss zwar noch nicht, was ich mit soviel Pulverfarbe anfangen soll, weil wenn dann gewinn die ich, is ja klar#6 , aber ich Tipp auf den 28.12.05 um 10.34h, wehe denn hat schon einer|gr: !!Und wenn ich an dem Tag im Board sein muß von früh bis spät und auf alles poasten muß....:q


----------



## fi$her (21. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Das Anglerboardtippspiel*

02.01.2006 um 17.38:g


----------



## bigcalli (26. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Das Anglerboardtippspiel*

Mein Tipp: Miracle Wipp ääh sorry bin wohl zu Werbegeschädigt,ne nachdem am 1.1. ja immer die guten neujahrs Wünsche gepostet werden........

am 01.01.2006 um 16.45 Uhr |supergri


----------



## stritti (29. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Das Anglerboardtippspiel*

ich schätze die Millionenmarke wird am 16.12.2005 um 19:54 Uhr überschritten


----------



## Bierkoenig0815 (29. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Das Anglerboardtippspiel*

Am 11.11.05 um 11:11 Uhr.
Dann lege ich noch ne runde Kölsch drauf.|laola:


----------



## Cider (30. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Das Anglerboardtippspiel*

ich tippe auf den 29.12.05  um 12.09 uhr

gruß Lausi


----------



## angel_det (7. November 2005)

*AW: Das Anglerboardtippspiel*

Hallo,
ich tippe auf den |rolleyes |rolleyes |rolleyes *16.12.05 18:30 Uhr |rolleyes |rolleyes |rolleyes *


----------



## Daserge (8. November 2005)

*AW: Das Anglerboardtippspiel*

22.12.2005 22.12 UHR|wavey:


----------



## vk58 (8. November 2005)

*AW: Das Anglerboardtippspiel*

Es kann nur der 2.1.2006 um 19.24 Uhr sein:g


----------



## Murphy88 (8. November 2005)

*AW: Das Anglerboardtippspiel*

unter Zuhilfenahme höherer Mathematik ermittelt:

27.12.2005 um 10.38 Uhr |supergri


----------



## henningcl (13. November 2005)

*AW: Das Anglerboardtippspiel*



			
				StephKing schrieb:
			
		

> Halt, noch die Uhrzeit:
> 
> 04.03.2006, 19:12 #6


wenigstens einer der rechnen kann#6#6#6

mein tipp 10.03.2006 17:44


----------



## Spiegelreflex (15. November 2005)

*AW: Das Anglerboardtippspiel*

Mein Tip: *27.02.05 - 19.02 Uhr *


----------



## nightflight34 (20. November 2005)

*AW: Das Anglerboardtippspiel*

Ich tippe auf 4.12.05 18:33


----------



## Carissma (20. November 2005)

*AW: Das Anglerboardtippspiel*

Mein Tipp:am 01.02.2006
Das is es freu mich auf die farbe


----------



## angler2005 (20. November 2005)

*AW: Das Anglerboardtippspiel*

12.12.05 10:10 uhr


----------



## Elbcoast Fisher (22. November 2005)

*AW: Das Anglerboardtippspiel*

Moin Moin,

mein Tip: 13.12.05 13:12 uhr


----------



## spin-paule (22. November 2005)

*AW: Das Anglerboardtippspiel*

Wer nicht tippt,
der nie gewinnt: 10.12.2005 21.45 Uhr

Spin-Paule


----------



## MarcoWHV (26. November 2005)

*AW: Das Anglerboardtippspiel*

mei tipi sit der 09.12.2005 so gegen 20:30 Uhr


----------



## hornhechteutin (26. November 2005)

*AW: Das Anglerboardtippspiel*

Moin Moin 
25.12.2005 um 10 Uhr wegen Frustschreiben nach Weihnachten |supergri 


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Norge-Jenzi (28. November 2005)

*AW: Das Anglerboardtippspiel*

Mein Tipp ist der 18.02.2006 um 18.45 Uhr

      Gruß Norge-Jenzi.


----------



## Baltic-Iceman (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Das Anglerboardtippspiel*

wer nicht tippt, der nicht gewinnt.
.........................................................
        Mein tipp: 15.12.2005, 18.15

Gruß Baltic-Iceman


----------



## murmeli1965 (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Das Anglerboardtippspiel*

10.01.2006  14:36 Uhr, und nur dann...:m 


Gruß Oldi


----------



## Donnerkrähe (3. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Das Anglerboardtippspiel*

hi

ich denke so etwa 14.12.05. #c 

    Gruß Donnerkrähe


----------



## Donnerkrähe (3. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Das Anglerboardtippspiel*

Tschuldige,
      Hab oben die Uhrzeit vergessen#q #q .
      Also  14.12.05 um 16:30 Uhr|kopfkrat .

       Gruß Donnerkrähe

     ____________________________________________________________

      wer rechtschreibfehler findet:|schild-g


----------



## betatest (3. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Das Anglerboardtippspiel*

13.12.2005 19:00 Uhr#6


----------



## Seeforelle (3. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Das Anglerboardtippspiel*

12.12.2005  21:38


----------



## Großfischjäger (3. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Das Anglerboardtippspiel*

|kopfkrat Ich würde auf den 09.01.2006 tippen !:g 

      21.30 Uhr


----------



## mönch (3. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Das Anglerboardtippspiel*

Hallo, ich tippeauf den 14.02.06, 18.30 Uhr.|kopfkrat

Gruß vom Mönch


----------



## Kawa (4. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Das Anglerboardtippspiel*

Hey ich tippe auf den 21.01.2006 um 17:34 Uhr.


----------



## Angler77 (6. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Das Anglerboardtippspiel*

sry aber leider habt ihr alles falsch getipt ...... es wir der 2006.1.22 

also der 22. januar nächtest jahr sein und genau um 19:34:55 uhr sein !


----------



## FräuleinRotauge (19. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Das Anglerboardtippspiel*

Mein Tip hierzu ist der 15.01.06 um 22:34:45 Uhr

und wehe nich#q|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Garfield0815 (20. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Das Anglerboardtippspiel*

OK, dann muß ich mich wohl mal verbessern.
Natürlich wird der 1.000.000 Beitrag NICHT am 17.12.geschrieben...#d 

Sondern am .....tataaaaaaaa: 19.01.2006 um 21:47 Uhr


----------



## Jägermeister14 (20. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Das Anglerboardtippspiel*

14.03.2006 15:48!


----------



## NikoI (20. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Das Anglerboardtippspiel*

OK, bin zwar erst einen Tag dabei, tippen kann ich doch, oder?
Der 1.000.000 Beitrag könnte nicht am 19.12.geschrieben...#d 
werden, sondern am ... na ja am: 20.01.2006 um 20:47 Uhr


----------



## Garfield0815 (20. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Das Anglerboardtippspiel*



			
				Jägermeister14 schrieb:
			
		

> 14.03.2006 15:48!


No Chance...
bei ca 1000 Beiträgen pro Tag und noch knapp 40000 austehenden sind es noch max. 40 Tage.....


----------



## gismowolf (20. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Das Anglerboardtippspiel*

Mein Tip : 13.01.2006 um 13:13


----------



## bodenseepeter (20. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Das Anglerboardtippspiel*

9.1.2006, 14:30 Uhr, ist ja wohl klar


----------



## renken.chris (20. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Das Anglerboardtippspiel*

29.01.2006   20:37h

#6#c


----------



## Raabiat (24. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Das Anglerboardtippspiel*

Ich tipp mal das *ich* an meinem (und gleichzeitig auch meiner Mama's) Geburtstag, dem *29. Januar 2006, so gegen 18 Uhr* hier im Board die 1 Million voll mach#h#h#h#h


----------



## Goldorfe (24. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Das Anglerboardtippspiel*

Hallo,
Euch Allen einen fleißigen Weihnachtsmann sowie "Guten Rutsch" wünscht Euch 
Goldorfe

Mein Tipp,was heißt Tipp, am 06.02.06 um 17,00 Uhr ist der Briefkasten voll.#h


----------



## Fischdödl (25. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Das Anglerboardtippspiel*

Ich weiß das aus sicherer Quelle,das es am 8.2.2006 um genau 19:48 passiert :m


----------



## Bjoern23NRW (25. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Das Anglerboardtippspiel*

Mein Tipp: Am 10.Januar.06 um 13.13 Uhr #6


----------



## Fischfresser (25. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Das Anglerboardtippspiel*

Moin
Ich kann zwar keine Farbe gebrauchen (es sei denn damit kann man auch Wände streichen) aber ich tipp dann einfach mal auf den 3.3. um 3:33 - weil man sagt ja angeblich sind alle guten Dinge 3.|kopfkrat |supergri 
Gruß
Patrick


----------



## Seebaer (25. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Das Anglerboardtippspiel*

*Ich tippe auf den 16.Januar um 17.36 MEZ.*

Vor 16. Jahren wurde da meine Tochter geboren #6 #6

(Also Boardies haltet Euch ran - ich geb auch einen aus |supergri )


----------



## purzelfahrer (25. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Das Anglerboardtippspiel*

Hallo, mein Tipp ist der 22.02.2006 gegen 18.36

ich denke mal da wird die Million voll werden.


----------



## feedex (26. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Das Anglerboardtippspiel*

Na, dann gebe ich auch meinen Senf dazu:

21.01.2006; 19:55:00


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Das Anglerboardtippspiel*

Da es langsam in die Endphase zu gehen scheint, werde ich den Thread noch bis zum Sonntag auflassen, wer dann noch nicht getippt hat, der ist halt zu spät dran))


----------



## JunkieXL (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Das Anglerboardtippspiel*

23.01.2006 21.34Uhr


----------



## stefanwitteborg (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Das Anglerboardtippspiel*

Denke es wird der 22.02.2006 um 23.36...

gruß Stefan


----------



## uziegler (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Das Anglerboardtippspiel*

17.01.2006, 12:34 Uhr


----------



## Trolldoc (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Das Anglerboardtippspiel*

03.02.2006 um 20:55h


----------



## SuperMario (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Das Anglerboardtippspiel*

12.02.06 um 20.12


----------



## Angler77 (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Das Anglerboardtippspiel*

bis wann akn man den noch tippen ? ?? 

sosnt tiooe ich mal so beim 99999 posting xD !


----------



## pohlk (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Das Anglerboardtippspiel*

14.03.2006

Das wirds!


----------



## lenkie (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Das Anglerboardtippspiel*

28.01.06 um 22.41


----------



## charly151 (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Das Anglerboardtippspiel*

#h 3.2.06 um 21. 22

Gruß Charly#h


----------



## Spinny (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Das Anglerboardtippspiel*

26.01.06 um 17:25 Uhr
Ganz sicher! |supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: Das Anglerboardtippspiel*

So, nu nur noch abwarten wer gewinnt.
Hiermit geschlossen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: Das Anglerboardtippspiel*

Nu stehts also fest, wir haben das millionste Posting!
Wie exakt habt Ihr nun getippt??
Guckst Du hier>>>>


----------

